# It just doesn't work ....



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*So I'm trying to get a schedule widget for my desktop, Vista, but I'm having trouble. I find myself deleting the widget because it doesn't work in my mind. I have a very (very) clean desktop. Besides the trashcan I only have 4 other icons. So me wanting to make a schedule is colliding with me being (extremely) organized.*

* I'll add a picture of my desktop after I finish adding my theme and wallpaper. In the meantime do you have any suggestions? *​


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I say create a folder and place all the shortcut icons in them so you only have 1 icon in your desktop.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree with Lance.. Should you require further organisation, prioritize the structure of these shorcuts (in folders) on a tier structure.. 

For example, on opening the shortcuts folder, have the most frequently used shortcuts for access in the main folder, have a secondary folder which contains the next level of priority.. and so on.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

The Icons on my desktop are Trashcan Firefox and Three folders ... I have the rest of my icons in the start menu, and unlike some people; I use the start menu.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Wheres the picture?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Lance said:


> Wheres the picture?


No picture needed because I solved it. I just got rid of all the icons on my desktop expect for trashcan and used the start menu, so now my desktop is free to be widget central.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

If you saw my desktop you would probably faint.


----------



## tropicalparadise (Dec 12, 2008)

*`*

Oh, that sucks when you download something and can't find it or it's missing codecs or something stupid
like that. I do the same thing, keep my desktop pretty clean with only the icons up for the maintanence
programs, folder shortcuts and programs that I use like video converters and don't want to have to sea-
rch all over for if I find a cool video I need to convert to mp4 format for ipod when it's late at night and I
don't have much time left to stay up if I want to be useful the next day. Something went wrong with my
start up when I downloaded something dumb that was programmed to run at start up and slowed the co-
mputer down causing it to take crash dumps, even though I'd deleted the program the computer was re-
diculously slow so I actually had to go into the menus with the f keys that come up when you turn the c-
omputer on and reformat it to factory default to resolve starting problems. I had no idea what I was do-
ing but somehow it worked fine and is still working good. I had to redownload all of my music because u-
nfortunately I hadn't had a chance to burn it yet and re-install my extra programs including the internet
but it beat having to buy a new machine over it eventually not restarting at all. 

My best advice is to try doing a web search on the widget and see what other people that have it are s-
aying about it (sometimes that comes up in the results under the link) and just keep clicking around until
you find something that looks right based on the problems you're having. That's what I've done to find
videos with working codecs or converters that will work with them I had no idea what it meant when my
media player kept saying it couldn't play them so I did a search on the problem and was able to resolve it.
hope it helps


----------

